# :: ECS Tuning :: Holiday Giveaway 2009 - $8000 of Free Stuff!!!



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

We would like to recognize our wide and loyal customer base. We know it is you, the customer, that makes ECS tuning the company it is today. To reward all our loyal customers we would like to announce the Fifth Annual Holiday Giveaway! 
This year we are raffling away *$8000* dollars worth of prizes. If you have been a customer with ECS Tuning in the past, you are automatically entered to win in our Holiday Giveaway. Alternatively, you can sign up to win in our raffle completely free! 
If you have ordered from ECS Tuning before, log in and update your account information at http://www.ECStuning.com. If you haven't made a purchase but would still like to be entered to win, sign up for the drawing here:  Holiday Giveaway 2009. Please, no repeat entries as one entry will be valid for the entirety of the Holiday Giveaway.
Our prizes include:
*6 Playstation 3's with Gran Turismo Prologue* as Grand Prizes 
_and_ *240 $25.00 dollar gift cards* for the runners up!!! 
That totals out to *$8,000.00* in prizes!


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*FV-BumpIt(1260387559444)*

Check your account information at http://www.ecstuning.com


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-BumpIt(1260387559444) ([email protected])*

We sent out another PS3 this week. Be sure your account is up to date!


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*FV-BumpIt(1261513234157)*

We drew more winning names this week! Only two more weeks left to win, hurry and sign up today!


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*FV-BumpIt(1262036518486)*

We drew another set of winning names today! Be sure you are signed up for our final raffle next week!!


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*FV-BumpIt(1262276234238)*

This is your last reminder for this year's raffle! Be sure you are signed up and your account information is up to date on our website at http://www.ecstuning.com We will be drawing our final winners on Monday!


----------

